# Cat Food good or bad ?



## supersorin (Oct 12, 2012)

*Performatrin*

Chicken & Brown Rice

Crude Protein 33.0% min
Crude Fat 19.0% min
Crude Fiber 3.0% max
Moisture 10.0% max
Ash 6.0% max
Calcium 1.1% min
Phosphorus 0.8% min
Magnesium 0.09% max
Vitamin E 200 IU/kg min
Taurine 0.20% min
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.00% min
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.40% min
Live Lactic Acid Producing Microorganisms
(L. Acidophilus, L. Caesi, S. Faecium)* 250 million CFU/kg mi


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

What are the ingredients? The fat content is quite high.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I personally would not feed it because the fat is so high and there's too many ingredients for me to feel comfortable. Plus, there are herbs there and there's conflicting information on whether they're good.
EDIT: There are whole cranberries. Don't feed it. 


Ingredients:

Chicken
Chicken Meal
Whole Brown Rice
Dried Egg Product
Whole Rice
Potato Protein
Chicken Fat stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols (a natural source of Vitamin E)
Pearled Barley
Salmon Meal
Oatmeal
Tomato Pomace
Natural Chicken Flavor
Sunflower Oil stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols (a natural source of Vitamin E)
Whole Cranberries
Lecithin
Potassium Chloride
Fresh Whole Sweet Potatoes
Fresh Whole Carrots
Peas
Alfalfa Meal
Brewers Yeast
Sea Salt
Chicory Root Extract
Choline Chloride
Taurine
Flaxseed
Fresh Whole Apples
Whole Blueberries
Pumpkin
Dried Kelp
DL-Methionine
Whole Blackberries
Spinach
Dried Yeast
Yucca Schidigera Extract
Spirulina
Lactobacillus Acidophilus
Lactobacillus Caesi
Bifidobacterium Bifidium
Streptococcus Faecium
Rosemary
Basil
Sage
Dandelion
Ascorbyl Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C)
Vitamin E Supplement
Iron Proteinate (source of Chelated Iron)
Ferrous Sulfate
Zinc Proteinate (source of Chelated Zinc)
Zinc Oxide
Vitamin A Supplement
Niacin
Manganese Proteinate (source of Chelated Manganese)
Manganous Oxide
Thiamine Mononitrate
Riboflavin
Vitamin D3 Supplement
Calcium Pantothenate
Copper Proteinate (source of Chelated Copper)
Copper Sulfate
Pyridoxine Hydrochloride
Inositol
Beta Carotene
Vitamin B12 Supplement
Folic Acid
Biotin
Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity)
Cobalt Proteinate (source of Chelated Cobalt)
Calcium Iodide
Sodium Selenite


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If those are the ingredients, then I actually think it looks just fine, aside from the higher fat (which is fine for some, too much for others)

If the herbs are in a cat or dog food, there's no need to worry about them. Start worrying when your hedgie starts eating entire meals of an herb. And cranberries are totally fine and good for the urinary tract. Just because they're listed as "whole cranberries" doesn't mean that they aren't mixed into the food like normal. There are no whole cranberries to choke on. Same as "whole sweet potatoes" and "whole carrots". There aren't actually intact whole sweet potatoes in the food.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

LG said exactly what I was going to say.  This would be fine for a hedgie that needs higher fat, or mixed 50/50 with something that's 8-10% fat so the total of the two is in the normal range.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Personally, if I have to scroll more then once down a list of ingredients it's a no for myself or my animals.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They're all just probiotics, vitamins, and minerals... honestly nothing in that list would concern me. There are a lot of great things in this food that make it better than others with shorter ingredient lists.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks fine to me too. I don't anything wrong with a lot of ingredients as long as they're all healthy/useful/safe. Nothing in it jumps out at me either, and with having the good ingredients higher on the list, doesn't seem like they're adding in all the extra stuff to try and make up for losses elsewhere (like the foods using crappy, cheap ingredients do).


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry.... thought I could post an opinion here.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

No need to be offended, that's what we're all doing. You have your opinion, I have mine, someone else might think something different. I just want to point out that having a lot of ingredients does not always make a food "sketchy".


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Christemo - if the long list of ingredients was all additives, meant to include minerals/nutrients/etc, but it was lacking any "real" and good-quality ingredients, that would be a reason to be suspicious of a long list of ingredients. For something like that, it would be basically adding a bunch of extras to substitute for having good nutrients in the main part of the food. The fact that this food starts with a good number of good ingredients, including chicken at the very beginning, multiple fruits and vegetables, and only then gets to the extras at the end - and the fact that the extras have nothing suspicious - makes this food good quality overall. It shouldn't just be about the length of the ingredient list, we should also be considering what the ingredients actually are.


----------

